# Scalding problems



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Yesterday we slaughtered our first hog. I thought we were doing everything right according to what I had read and and watched videos of. I started the water long before we killed the pig. In fact the water temp was a delightfully "warm" 155 degrees when he was lowered into the tub. We rolled him back and forth, making sure to get all sides of him covered. We got to the point that the hair easily pulled out. I could have plucked him like a chicken. We put him on the ladder and commenced to scraping and got nothing. Not a single hair would come off with us scraping. Obviously our technique was not what was needed. Again, I could continue to pull the hair but the scraping was not hardly getting any hair off. After a little while we gave up and skinned him. Unless I can figure our what happened then I don't think we will ever scrape again. I hate it too because I seriously wanted the head for head cheese but it was just impossible to skin. Either that or we were too tired by that point. Hopefully somebody can tell us what happened. We have two more hogs to do over the next week or so. Thanks, Kat


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

You're at the right temperature if the skin is coming off easily. Often when you're scraping there are patches of hair, like on the chin, that won't come off easily. So you do a careful once-over and get what you can get by scraping. That usually gets 80-90% of the hair. Once that's done, a quick once-over with a propane torch to single off remaining hairs, and you can either shave off anything left with a disposable razor or a knife. Failing that, re-single and then scrape off the char. 

So the hair came off easily right after scalding, but not while it was on the ladder? 

It does take some time to do a good job -- I usually figure 4 man-hours per pig. 2 guys, 2 hours. 

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

We always first pulled as most of the hair with our hands,once we had the bulk of it off we went back over the area and scraped it..
Pulling the hair is best done fast and furiously, no time to piddle around. I always found that some hair in my hand helped grip more.. This is one area dad always allowed me to help as a kid as I really wanted to participate and would work as fast as the grownups..spots that don't want to give can have burlap laid over them and pour some of the scalding water over them and let set a few seconds and get after it again..


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Bruce, our issue was that no hair would come off with scraping even though it was easily pulled. I tried scraping to start with him in the tub and nothing. Then we moved to the ladder because the hair was easily pulled (came out in handfuls), but still nothing when we tried scraping. I think it would be nice if I could find someone to give me a scraping lesson as to how much pressure and technique. Anyway the skinning was easy, don't know if the scalding made it easier, but most of it just peeled right off. Thanks everybody. Looks like we will be skinning in the future and I will just have to buy my souse. Good thing I don't eat much of it. Blessings, Kat


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

Did it take a while to get the pig from scalding tank to the ladder?? Just wondering if it took too long and everything cooled down too much. You might try laying pig flat (after bleed out of course) and laying towels on the area you want to scrape first and ladling the hot water over the towels. Let sit until hair pulls easily then scrape that area immediately. Repeat til done. 

What were you trying to scrape with? I'm guessing that was not the main problem but it could factor in. I like to use an unusual item--the flat lids used on canning jars. Regular or wide mouth--which ever fits better in your hand.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

OK, first off you can learn to skin the head. It's not easy but everyone should be able to do it. As asked what were you scraping with and were you scraping against the grain or with it?

I have watched Hmong folks scrape a hog. They use both hot and cold water. They do not dip the hog, rather they pour hot water over a small section and then scrape while running cold water from a hose over the spot they are scraping. They use a sharp knife to scald. Sometimes they have to alternate hot and cold water over the same spot a couple of times.


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

Scraping is a term that folks use to describe dehairing a hog, but you don't just scrape. 

If the hair was coming off easily when pulled, you do that for a while, until all of that is done. Wearing latex gloves makes that easier because it's easier to get hold of the hairs, better grip. 

So when I say scrape, I'll dunk it like you did, and then use a cake spatula to quickly rub off the fur, holding it in two hands, one on the handle, the other on the end, and scraping with the side of the blade, and applying quite a bit of pressure. With a dull item like a cake spatula, and a proper temperature scald, you won't damage the skin with just about any amount of down-pressure. 

I think what you're saying is that the hair pulled out easily by hand, but didn't with a tool, so you gave up on the tool. I'm saying keep going by hand if that's what it takes, or use the tool, or a razor. Each method gets a certain amount, and you'll get the pig clean with enough attention. 

This time of year we're scalding groups of suckling pigs for holiday meals; 145 degree water seemed to work best this year, dunking the whole piglet. 

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Oh sorry, forgot to say that we were using cake spatulas to scrape and we were moving against the grain of the hair to start and then tried moving with the grain of the hair when nothing was happening. And the ladder was 5 feet from the scalding tub, so no didn't take long at all to move from one to the other. We wanted to have the scalding water handy so we set everything up together. Thanks for all the suggestions. Blessings, Kat


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that responded and encouraged us. We slaughtered hog #2 Wednesday. We scalded and skinned instead of trying to scrape. We will try and scrape again in the future but for right now the scald and skin works well for us. The skin just peeled right off, no need for a knife other than to get it started. We had her killed and hanging in 2 hours and then yesterday got all of her put in the freezer, canned, sausage made and lard rendered. It went much better than the first one. Now, just one more to go and thank goodness that one belongs to our friends as our freezer couldn't possibly hold any more. Thanks everyone, Kat


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

bruceki said:


> You're at the right temperature if the skin is coming off easily. Often when you're scraping there are patches of hair, like on the chin, that won't come off easily. So you do a careful once-over and get what you can get by scraping. That usually gets 80-90% of the hair. Once that's done, a quick once-over with a propane torch to single off remaining hairs, and you can either shave off anything left with a disposable razor or a knife. Failing that, re-single and then scrape off the char.
> 
> So the hair came off easily right after scalding, but not while it was on the ladder?
> 
> ...


Take this on board. It's hard to get the perfect scald but you can get close to it. We do ours a little differently in that we use an old cast-iron bath tub. When the heated water is the right temperature the pig is dropped into it and moved around until the hair on the hocks and tail slick off at which point we turn the pig over and start pulling out the hair by hand. Another 4 minutes or so and the pig is lifted out and we continue to pull out the hair. The scurf should come away with the hair. The shoulders can often be difficult as can the area around the chin and I used old towels soaked in the hot water. The hair that refuses to move is taken off with a sharp knife and the final clean-up is done with a propane burner. We can have two pigs killed, scalded, gutted and ready in two hours - that doesn't include the heating of the water.

Practice makes perfect so don't get put off because it didn't work out quite right the first time. Try and try again. And remember, leaving that skin on makes all the difference to your pork and a bit of shaved hair won't kill you. It helps keep it moist through cooking, helps to keep it in the freezer and when your about to give up, remember that crackling

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It might be that you over scalded. It is possible to cook the skin to the point where it grips the hairs.


----------



## tylerdustin2008 (Dec 25, 2011)

I scalded my first pig on the 24th, and the hours I spent researching did not help one bit. I tried canning lids screwed to a 2 inch dowel rod, spoons, dull knifes... It did not matter the hair would NOT come off like I saw in videos. My pig was a miniature potbelly, so its hair is naturally thicker...

But we ended up pulling most of it off, then using a really sharp knife to basically shave it, thanks to a spyderco sharpener. Knowing now that the skin is bit over 1/4" thick and it had 1.5-2"s of fat I wish I would have just left the hair on it. Only left skin on one ham and gave that to my dad.

I guess things like this take a couple of times to perfect. The only thing that did work was the mapps gas torch.

Goodluck next time.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

highlands said:


> It might be that you over scalded. It is possible to cook the skin to the point where it grips the hairs.


This is a very good point too and will happen if the water is too hot or the pig is left in for too long.

Another point is the time between killing and getting into the water. The longer the time frame, the more it cools down and will also cool the water down too quickly with the result that the hair won't move. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

We did hog number 3 yesterday with our friends. Previously we had the water temp at 155 degrees, but for some reason yesterday it didn't get as hot in time. Yesterday, the water temp was barely 150 degrees and guess what she scraped almost like butter. The hair and scurf were coming off easily with us just checking to see if the hair pulled and scrubbing her down. So I am thinking that like Highland said, our water was too hot on the first one. Thank you everyone. Now all the hogs are done for the year, freezer is full, pantry is full and I am looking forward to next June when the next three will come in. Blessings, Kat


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Happy the job went well this time. 
Thanks for sharing the 150 f. temp. info. I will keep this in mind when butchering this coming spring. Plan on butchering a 600 lb. boar in a couple weeks but plan on skinning the boar. 
Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Ronney said:


> Another point is the time between killing and getting into the water. The longer the time frame, the more it cools down and will also cool the water down too quickly with the result that the hair won't move.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ronnie


DW likes to drag them over to the grass after sticking, and wash the mud and dirt off before we start butchering. It takes maybe 10 minutes before we get to scalding or skinning. Do you think that is enough time to cool the hog and make scraping hard? Once in a while we get one that will not scrape. And we almost always butcher in cold weather, too.


----------

